# Nigerian goat barn and milk stand



## Laci D. Hill (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm going to be getting a baby ND doe at the end of this month and I'm wanting to make a thrifty and compact shed for her that'll have room for her to stay in bad weather, eat, and eventually milk. I live down in SW Arkansas so no severe winters usually. I am interested in seeing pics of ya'lls ideas to help me with building mine. If there's a thread on here w examples or a link to a different site, I'd be interested also.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Our goat pen is about 9 by 9 feet. It has roofing on the top and just wood siding. We have this inside of their pasture. If you plan to milk where she stays, you would need a bigger barn! We keep our goats in the garage at night when it is in the negatives. We only have about 280+ foot perimeter for a pasture. They have not been bred yet, but when they start milking, we will probably do it in the garage unless we have a barn by then. Hope you find something you like. Also I don't know if you know, but goats should always be with another goat (just a side comment) if you don't have other goats or maybe sheep or ponies.


----------



## chicken pickin (Mar 9, 2014)

This is my goat house we built for 2 ND does made from scrap wood I had been collecting. It is roughly 8x4 and 5.5ft high and the hay feeder is mounted inside their house. The pen is kind or circle shaped so I don't know the square footage. I plan to build a separate milking shed this summer.


----------



## Laci D. Hill (Mar 12, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> Ocompany.oat pen is about 9 by 9 feet. It has roofing on the top and just wood siding. We have this inside of their pasture. If you plan to milk where she stays, you would need a bigger barn! We keep our goats in the garage at night when it is in the negatives. We only have about 280+ foot perimeter for a pasture. They have not been bred yet, but when they start milking, we will probably do it in the garage unless we have a barn by then. Hope you find something you like. Also I don't know if you know, but goats should always be with another goat (just a side comment) if you don't have other goats or maybe sheep or ponies.


We have horses, chickens, ducks, n dogs for her company


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 12, 2014)

cool. Sounds good! off topic- I love the little foal on your avatar!


----------



## Laci D. Hill (Mar 12, 2014)

chicken pickin said:


> This is my goat house we built for 2 ND does made from scrap wood I had been collecting. It is roughly 8x4 and 5.5ft high and the hay feeder is mounted inside their house. The pen is kind or circle shaped so I don't know the square footage. I plan to build a separate milking shed this summer.


Too cute! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Laci D. Hill (Mar 12, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> cool. Sounds good! off topic- I love the little foal on your avatar!


Ty  she was born 2-21.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 12, 2014)

aww. love her. DO you any ideas yet for the baby goat?


----------



## Laci D. Hill (Mar 12, 2014)

taI lorm17 said:


> ovewas wr. DOtoou any ideas yet for the baby goat?


At first, i have a trampoline frame for her pen w hog wire panels wired to it.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 13, 2014)

We have Nigerian Dwarfs and made their cabanas 4' wide 8' long and about 4' tall with a slope to the back to drain the rain.  We used plywood, 2x4's, metal roofing and screws... lots of screws.

What ever you decide for your milking shed, make it 4" taller than the tallest person in your household -- or you will end up suffering/enduring cracking your head on the low ceiling.  Trust me on this.  We built a lovely birthing shed with a large storage area for feed in galvanized cans.  It is really something to see, but we built it with goats, not us, in mind.  I hit my head at least once a week, often more and I've been in this goat palace at least twice a day for the last 5 years.  Have I learned?  Well, the only thing I learned is to never, ever, build anything that is not 4" taller than the tallest person in the house.

Good luck with your plans.  Pictures are mandatory!


----------



## Laci D. Hill (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for that great point! It's duely noted! Which means my miniature goat shed will have a 7ft tall ceiling due to my overly tall husband...... lol!!


----------

